# Neue Störe und andere Teichsachen



## Zander35 (29. Aug. 2011)

Hallo allerseits,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen neue kleine __ Störe geholt.
Ich habe sie in den kleinen Teich gesetzt,um sie auf ca.80cm zu bringen.
Danach werden sie natürlich in den großen umgesetzt,wo sie mehr Schwimmraum kriegen,
ca.2000m³.
Aber jetzt zu den Bildern:
Hier noch im PVZ-Sack





Hier im kurzen Salzbad(um nichts einzuschleppen)




Jetzt mal die Albinosterlets,








die weißen Störe,












die Sternhausen,












und die Adriastöre












Hier kann ich noch schreiben,dass ich mich über die Haltung dieser Arten recht gut infomiert habe,also auf Wunsch noch was dazu schreiben kann.

Letztlich noch ein paar Bilder der Teiche&co:
vom kleinen Teich




vom großen Teich




Vom Retentionsbecken(jetzt ein neuer Teich) werde ich noch Bilder reinstellen.
Hier noch meine beiden (Frosch)Tümpel








Der Wasserstand ist hier eigentlich immer nur so niedrig,da nich ganz dicht(keine Folie,sondern Lehmboden) die __ Frösche scheinen sich aber wohlzufühlen.
Die unzähligen Frösche,Lurche,u.Ä.(+1Ringelnatter) wollten leider nicht aufs Bild.

Hoffe es hat gefallen! Würde mich auf Feedbacks freuen!

PS:Wenn jemand noch Bilder haben will,einfach melden,ich habe noch einige!


----------



## Echinopsis (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*

Moin Martin,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle die Fotos künftig ins Forum direkt einstellen (hochladen). So hat man direkt einen Überblick über alle Bilder und muss nicht seperat jeden Link anklicken 

Du hast da sehr schöne Fische erworben...wenn Du weitere Bilder hast nur zu.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Zander35 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*

Hallo Daniel,
werde ich machen.


----------



## Jan42 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*

coole Fische  darf man bei Dir angeln ?


----------



## Zander35 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*

Hallo Jan,
ich schon(was ich auch oft und gern mache)
z.B. diesen Amur habe ich mit Mais gefangen


----------



## Echinopsis (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*

Sehr schön Martin..und Danke fürs direkte Hochladen...das ersparte viele Werbeklicks!

Schönes WE!
Daniel


----------



## Sandra1976 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*

Wow, ok du hast auch bei dir in den Teichen richtig viel Platz für die Burschen. So soll es sein!


----------



## Zander35 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*

Hallo allerseits,
hier ein Bild von Tieren,die ich in unserem Bach gefunden habe.
 
Jemand eine Ahnung was das für Kerle sind?


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe*



Zander35 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> hier ein Bild von Tieren,die ich in unserem Bach gefunden habe.
> Anhang anzeigen 94000
> Jemand eine Ahnung was das für Kerle sind?


Ich würde auf Libellenlarven tippen... kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Zander35 (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe und andere Teichsachen*

Hi Andreas,
danke für den Tipp!
Wenns hilft: Ich habe sie gefunden,als ich im Grund herumgrub. Da fand ich übrigens auch Neunaugen.Die waren aber leider so schnell weg,dass ich kein Foto schießen konnte.


----------



## Zermalmer (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe und andere Teichsachen*

Hallo Martin,
Da man auf Deinem Foto nur schwer dir Göße schätzen kann... hab ich einzig und allein aus der Körperform geschlossen...
Arten könnte ich keine Nennen... aber die beiden großen Expemplare sind,glaub ich, in Ihrer Entwicklung schon weit fortgeschritten... 
Wenn die die Bildaktion überstanden haben, dann dürften die inzwischen beflügelt unterwegs sein...so als Sommerabschluss...
Je nach größe kann es auch sein, dass sicher einige sich nun ein Herbst/Winterquartier suchen und auf das Frühjahr warten, bevor sie das Wasser verlassen...
Aber ich bin da echt Laie...ich vermute nur.


----------



## Zander35 (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Neue  Störe und andere Teichsachen*

Hi Andreas,
die größeren waren so ca.2-3cm lang.


----------

